
Zappos Goes Flat, Gets Rid of Managers - joeyespo
http://www.inc.com/issie-lapowsky/zappos-gets-rid-of-managers.html
======
bcbrown
It's nice seeing that Zappos is able to experiment like that even after being
acquired by Amazon.

~~~
mathattack
I'm interested in seeing how this works. If it's a success, will it percolate
up to the mothership?

